# Market unlocker



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you guys use it? Is it safe?

I saw scramble with friends just came out in Canada, so I grabbed it. It's working great.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Winston Lane (Dec 18, 2011)

Good find! I'm bout to grab it as well.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a great game,blows the other zynga games away.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

